# FA down - yet need contact to Sneakerfox



## mode7 (Sep 6, 2005)

It's surprising how good Sneakerfox a.k.a. R. Graves can hide his current website and email address from Google and company.

Does anyone have some contacts to him, his (current) email address or website? It was on FA but as you all know, it isnt possible to look there for it right now. 

Cheers!


----------

